# no hardware acceleration available after recompiling devfsd

## febisfebi

i recently re emerged devfsd, because it was acting up, and so thats fixed now, but now i cant get any 3d acceleration.  i am using nvidia drivers.  i get the following set of errors when running quake3:

```
...loading libGL.so: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 6: 1024 768

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.1

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768

Using 4/4/4 Color bits, 16 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect

***********************************************************

 You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!

 Driver DLL used: libGL.so

 If this is intentional, add

       "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"

 to the command line when starting the game.

***********************************************************

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (6)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.1

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480

Received signal 11, exiting...
```

I tried running it with +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1 and as expected it ran painfully slow.  what could i do to fix 3d acceleration?

----------

## lx

Have you tried re-emerging nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx. Also you can check if the link are correct  *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           44 05-30 14:17 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.2960
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           44 05-30 14:17 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.2960

 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

Hope this helps, lX.

----------

## taskara

what driver is specified in your XF86Config file ?

should be "nvidia"

looks like it might be

"mesa"

try UNemerging the nvidia glx and kernel

and re emerging it, and re-edit your XF86Config file.

let us know what you find..

----------

